# Happy St. Patrick's Day



## Gael

Hope you all have a good one and I'll be sure to raise a pint to you here in Ireland!


----------



## That Guy

There are some serious waves in Ireland.  Yes, there are.  Happy St. Patrick's Day one and all.


----------



## Gael

That Guy said:


> There are some serious waves in Ireland.  Yes, there are.  Happy St. Patrick's Day one and all.



Brother, it's become a mecca for those that want the big ones. Just make sure you have an excellent wetsuit!


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone, have fun and be safe! *


----------



## Denise1952

Happy St. Patricks day, but it's tomorrow right?  Just makin sure


----------



## rkunsaw

We've got the corned beef thawed for tomorrows dinner.


----------



## Denise1952

rkunsaw said:


> We've got the corned beef thawed for tomorrows dinner.



Ok, it is tomorrow  That sounds good, and I haven't had that for ages.  Need to make a grocery run I think


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> Happy St. Patricks day, but it's tomorrow right?  Just makin sure



It is but I may not be in shape then to post.:beerandwhistle:


----------



## Gael

rkunsaw said:


> We've got the corned beef thawed for tomorrows dinner.



Enjoy and have a pint on me!


----------



## Denise1952

Gael said:


> It is but I may not be in shape then to post.:beerandwhistle:



LOL!  Well, maybe eat more goodies then drink  I bet it is awesome in Ireland on St. Pat's day


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> LOL!  Well, maybe eat more goodies then drink  I bet it is awesome in Ireland on St. Pat's day



Oh, the truth is I have a limit and that's it! And you need to eat for sure.
Yes, this is the place to be for St. Patick's Day. They actually have it going on from  the week beforehand. They like to drag it out!! :cheers:


----------



## That Guy

Gael said:


> Brother, it's become a mecca for those that want the big ones. Just make sure you have an excellent wetsuit!



One of my son's very best friends was/is a great guy and took off traveling the world looking for good waves.  Where did he finally settle?  Why, Ireland, of course.


----------



## Denise1952

Gael said:


> Oh, the truth is I have a limit and that's it! And you need to eat for sure.
> Yes, this is the place to be for St. Patick's Day. They actually have it going on from  the week beforehand. They like to drag it out!! :cheers:



I saw a move about him, with Patrick Bergen??  It was a movie of course, but I'm sure there was some truth to it of course.  Interesting, love history of all kinds pretty much


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> One of my son's very best friends was/is a great guy and took off traveling the world looking for good waves.  Where did he finally settle?  Why, Ireland, of course.



Never thought about their being surfing in Ireland but only makes sense


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952

Gael said:


> Enjoy and have a pint on me!



This was great, reminded me of the American folk music I heard a lot of from my older bro and sis


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> This was great, reminded me of the American folk music I heard a lot of from my older bro and sis



Well you see, the influence of Irish immigrants on American music is massive.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...usic-far-reaching-influence-article-1.1716810


----------



## Denise1952

Love these .gifs!!

Finally found one  Gotta search "glitter .gifs" or I did anyway


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> Love these .gifs!!
> 
> Finally found one  Gotta search "glitter .gifs" or I did anyway
> 
> View attachment 5988



Here you go dear...


----------



## Denise1952

wow, that's cool!!  Fun to search for cool things online  I love that Gael, ty


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> wow, that's cool!!  Fun to search for cool things online  I love that Gael, ty



YW, Denise. I make them for the members on my Irish site.


----------



## Denise1952

oh you made it, I figured you put the name on there, never know for sure though  thank you so much!  Plannin a grocery list, corned-beef of course, then look around at what is more traditional with that


----------



## Davey Jones




----------



## SeaBreeze

Beautiful Ireland...


----------



## nan

Happy St Patrick's day I hope all who celebrate have an enjoyable time.
I love Irish music rather hauntingly beautiful some of it.


----------



## nan

Lovely Video SeaBreeze, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Happy St Patrick's Day to all Irish and Irish-descent members.

'May the road rise up to meet you
May the wind always be at your back
May the sun shine warm upon your face.'


----------



## GDAD




----------



## Denise1952

good to see you GDAD, Happy St. Patrick's day to you too!!


----------



## GDAD

nwlady said:


> good to see you GDAD, Happy St. Patrick's day to you too!!



I'll be scarce for a few weeks as my wife's sister & Husband are out from Ireland(BELFAST) for a Holiday. Haven't seen them for 12 years.


----------



## Denise1952

GDAD said:


> I'll be scarce for a few weeks as my wife's sister & Husband are out from Ireland(BELFAST) for a Holiday. Haven't seen them for 12 years.



Well I'll miss seeing you but sounds like a great time!!  See you when you return GDAD!! Denise


----------



## Gael

Here's a live stream of the parade in Dublin available from 12 noon GMT

http://www.irishcentral.com/news/en...m-of-Dublins-St-Patricks-Day-parade-here.html


----------



## Gael

[h=1]American leprechauns versus Irish fairies - St. Patrick’s Day death match[/h]_Cahir O'Doherty _@randomirish March 16,2014 04:00 AM











LinkedIn


*0*​



Email






Comments


*1*​









_Pots o’ gold or mischief and hauntings, take your pick.Photo by: Getty_

In Ireland people never talk about leprechauns, so would it surprise you to learn that on Saint Patrick’s Day very few Irish people dress up as them either?

Usually it’s only visiting tourists who walk around in bright red beards and buckled top hats shouting top o’ the morning on March 17 in Dublin.

Your complexion may be as pasty as a native’s but you won’t be fooling anyone. We’ll know you’re from abroad with just one look.

There’s a very good reason you’ll never catch us at all that Darby O’Gill begob malarkey. It would just be embarrassing overkill. It would be like dressing up as Uncle Sam and walking around with a pair of lit sparklers for a 4th July barbecue here in the US.

We really don’t mind others doing it, but we won’t be doing it ourselves thanks.

The things that you probably will see in an Irish St. Patrick’s Day parade (alongside a bearded man in green dressed up as Saint Patrick) are heroic figures from our Irish myths like Cu Chulainn, or fearsome supernatural creatures from the old tales like the Morrigan, and kids dressed up as woodland fairies. It will be colorful community based festival; it will not be an epic pub-crawl after a military tattoo.

So leave the green beer, neon shamrocks and Kiss me I’m Irish t-shirts at home, it drives us nuts.

Interestingly one place where you can see the difference between how Ireland approaches St. Patrick’s Day versus how America does it is in the standoff between leprechauns and fairies.

Some might suggest there’s a modern lesson in that face off, but lets for now keep our eyes on the magical creatures, not the marching ones.

In the Ireland of long ago country folk lived in dread of the wee folk. And by wee folk they meant fairies, never leprechauns. Fairies could bring you good fortune, but more often they could bring tricks or even disaster.

From making mischief to out and out terrorizing your community and even stealing away your child, they were to be respected and stayed away from whenever possible.

Do they sound like the kind of people you’d want to eat Lucky Charms with? No, they do not.

Contrast that with the bubbly broth of a red headed boy of American leprechauns – and yes, leprechauns as we know them are largely an American creation, a softening of the fearsome Irish fairy – and you’ll wonder how the same country produced two distinctly different types.

Leprechauns almost want you to steal their pot of gold. When you do they’ll dance a jig and sing your praises for having found it. They’re as insipid as their counterparts are severe. They’re much more Madison Avenue than the Old Sod.

It’s been said that sentimentality is the refuge of the ruthless, so perhaps kindly leprechauns are the reflex of a tough nation.

By contrast fairies sound like they belong to the ancient Irish past, to the world of old biddies in long shawls bending by the fire on winter nights. That’s probably why they live in such different worlds still.

But fairies are something else too, they’re creatures who are halfway to becoming ghosts - and old Ireland knows all about hauntings.

The Irish are different from Americans in one very key way, for them the future does not necessarily imply hope or aspirations. So their haunted past finds expression in those little ghostly figures who live in the woods and the bottom of the garden that remind you that fate is fickle and often enough it is cruel. There’s nothing reassuring about Irish fairies at all.

So this St. Patrick’s Day pick your magical companions carefully and remember there’s something to be said for both of them. And what it says largely depends on where you’re from.



Read more: http://www.irishcentral.com/roots/c...t-Patricks-Day-death-match.html#ixzz2wCnuahau 
Follow us: @IrishCentral on Twitter | IrishCentral on Facebook


----------



## Gael

I'm off for the day and will raise a pint to you all! Ireland truly is a great place to be for St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Jillaroo

_*HAPPY ST PATRICK'S DAY*_


----------



## Gael

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful Ireland...



Lovely SeaBreeze. And that looks like the Cliffs of Moher. Will have to post some of my pics sometime. It's a magical place.


----------



## Gael

Here you all go with one of my favorite Irish ballads written about the area we live in:


----------



## Gael

GDAD said:


> I'll be scarce for a few weeks as my wife's sister & Husband are out from Ireland(BELFAST) for a Holiday. Haven't seen them for 12 years.




Cool!What part of Belfast do you know?


----------



## rkunsaw

Gael said:


> Enjoy and have a pint on me!



Love that song. Thank you. I think our hillbilly music has Irish roots.


----------



## Denise1952

Oh I am sure of it RK, I forgot to tell you when I was in Greer's Ferry (well at the lake) I got to go to a real hoedown!  It was complete with a washboard etc.  We had to walk about 2 blocks through some heavy woods on their dirt road, and it was dark already, but the music coming up through there, and the little lights we started to see were soooooo inviting! I loved it.  People were doing their jigs, eating good food and it just had a "feel" about it I'd never experienced.  Wonderful!


----------



## Denise1952

Woohoo, what a rush!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

[h=2]Happy St. Patrick’s Day[/h] 





















‘


----------



## Denise1952

these are all to die for, lol!!


----------



## Tom Young

If you're Irish... and even if you aren't, you'll love this: Turn on the sound 

http://www.my-3-sons.com/music/StPatty/StPatty.html
My Favorites:
McNamara's Band
Irish Eyes
Molly Malone
Danny Boy

... and many more


----------



## That Guy

I've learned some things about St. Patrick and the celebration.  He "brought" Christianity to the pagans and so began the myth of chasing the snakes away.  When the Feast of St. Patrick began, during Lent, things were suspended to allow for drinking and eating and partying.  Also, the greening of all things consumed came from the days of the terrible famine when so many were eating grass just to fill their stomachs.

Unfortunately, as with Cinco de Mayo, the majority of stupid Americans just use the day as an excuse to drink themselves into oblivion.

I am neither Catholic nor Irish, but honor the wearin' of the green every year.


----------



## Denise1952

That Guy said:


> I've learned some things about St. Patrick and the celebration.  He "brought" Christianity to the pagans and so began the myth of chasing the snakes away.  When the Feast of St. Patrick began, during Lent, things were suspended to allow for drinking and eating and partying.  Also, the greening of all things consumed came from the days of the terrible famine when so many were eating grass just to fill their stomachs.
> 
> Unfortunately, as with Cinco de Mayo, the majority of stupid Americans just use the day as an excuse to drink themselves into oblivion.
> 
> I am neither Catholic nor Irish, but honor the wearin' of the green every year.



Interesting info, thank TG, I mentioned somewhere I saw a movie about St. Patrick.  It was good, Hollywood of course so not sure how close to reality.  Starred Patrick Bergen.


----------



## Gael

That Guy said:


> I've learned some things about St. Patrick and the celebration.  He "brought" Christianity to the pagans and so began the myth of chasing the snakes away.  When the Feast of St. Patrick began, during Lent, things were suspended to allow for drinking and eating and partying.  Also, the greening of all things consumed came from the days of the terrible famine when so many were eating grass just to fill their stomachs.
> 
> Unfortunately, as with Cinco de Mayo, the majority of stupid Americans just use the day as an excuse to drink themselves into oblivion.
> 
> I am neither Catholic nor Irish, but honor the wearin' of the green every year.





 [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]*"I, Patrick, the sinner..."
*http://www.irishcultureandcustoms.com/ASaints/Patrick.html[/FONT]


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> Interesting info, thank TG, I mentioned somewhere I saw a movie about St. Patrick.  It was good, Hollywood of course so not sure how close to reality.  Starred Patrick Bergen.



*It is very accurate in following the story of St. Patrick, having some narration from his own writing (his Confessions). *


----------



## Gael

Tom Young said:


> If you're Irish... and even if you aren't, you'll love this: Turn on the sound
> 
> http://www.my-3-sons.com/music/StPatty/StPatty.html
> My Favorites:
> McNamara's Band
> Irish Eyes
> Molly Malone
> Danny Boy
> 
> ... and many more



Here's the real deal:






Walking all the day, near tall towers
Where falcons build their nests
Siver winged they fly,
They know the call of freedom in their breasts
Saw black head against the sky
With twisted rocks that run down to the sea
Living on your western shore,
Saw summer sunsets, asked for more
I stood by your atlantic sea
And sang a song for ireland

Talking all the day with true friends
Who try to make you stay
Telling jokes and news,
Singing songs to pass the night away
Watched the galway salmon run
Like silver dancing darting in the sun
Living on your western shore
Saw summer sunsets, asked for more
I stood by your atlantic sea
And sang a song for ireland

Drinking all the day in old pubs
Where fiddlers love to play
Someone touched the bow,
He played a reel
It seemed so fine and gay
Stood on dingle beach
And cast in wild foam we found atlantic bass
Living on your western shore,
Saw summer sunsets asked for more
I stood by your atlantic sea
And sang a song for ireland

Dreaming in the night I saw a land
Where no man had to fight
Waking in your dawn
I saw you crying in the morning light
Lying where the falcons fly,
They twist and turn all in you e'er blue sky
Living on your western shore,
Saw summer sunsets asked for more
I stood by your atlantic sea
And sang a song for ireland


----------



## Denise1952

Gael said:


> *It is very accurate in following the story of St. Patrick, having some narration from his own writing (his Confessions). *



That's good to know Gael, makes me want to see it again, I always see things I miss the first time around in movies


----------



## Gael

nwlady said:


> That's good to know Gael, makes me want to see it again, I always see things I miss the first time around in movies




Forgotten facts about St. Patrick 

Read more: http://www.irishcentral.com/roots/c...t-St-Patricks-for-March-17.html#ixzz2wCnId7eW


----------



## That Guy

Now I know why my son's friend, after traveling the worldwide searching for waves, settled in Ireland . . .


----------



## Gael

That Guy said:


> Now I know why my son's friend, after traveling the worldwide searching for waves, settled in Ireland . . .



Little wonder with Ireland having become a mecca for surfers.


----------

